# Just a thought...



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

Many ex-pats will probably have voted 'Remain' and may be somewhat perplexed by the thought of Brexit. However, it appears we just have to crack on and make the best of it.
We can perhaps do our bit to help British industry through this transition period by at least considering buying larger items from UK and having them shipped over? With the exchange rate favourable, from this point of view at least, it may be worth a thought and may even save us some money. I have just bought a juicer (my juicing habit is much more affordable here that in UK) from a great UK company and it was cheaper than anything I could find here. It arrived in only 48 hours, I was well impressed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balvert said:


> Many ex-pats will probably have voted 'Remain' and may be somewhat perplexed by the thought of Brexit. However, it appears we just have to crack on and make the best of it.
> We can perhaps do our bit to help British industry through this transition period by at least considering buying larger items from UK and having them shipped over? With the exchange rate favourable, from this point of view at least, it may be worth a thought and may even save us some money. I have just bought a juicer (my juicing habit is much more affordable here that in UK) from a great UK company and it was cheaper than anything I could find here. It arrived in only 48 hours, I was well impressed!


:welcome:

How does that work with guarantees?

As for Brexit - it hasn't happened yet, so Britain isn't in any kind of transition period & won't be for two years after the official discussions to leave actually begin


we have an active thread here, if you'd like to discuss it though http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1092465-after-brexit-referendum-looking-towards-future.html


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, pre-transition period then! I think the exchange rate indicates that something has altered!
Regarding guarantees, that's an interesting question. The company I bought my juicer from prides itself on its after sales service. I have used them before, when living in the UK and in France, prior to my move to Spain and once had a spare part posted out quickly and free of charge. I guess it is something that needs considering prior to purchase.
Will have a look at the Brexit thread.:juggle:


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I've done the maths a while back. It's not at all cost effective to buy large items in UK and bring over... We bought beds, shipped them and at best cut evens. White goods, kitchens, sofas, beds it all works out no cheaper. By all means do your own research but the many hours (and I mean many) proved the above...


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, each to their own and all that but I don't necessarily agree. Our kitchen is a B & Q one, which came over with us and saved us a packet. In the case of the juicer, I could find nothing to match it on price here and delivery was free and literally took 48 hours, I was well impressed. The wonders of the internet mean that each item can be assessed on its own maths and merits...Our granite work tops are much better value here, our woodburner came from UK with us and paid for our ferry and some in so doing. Our second hand bricks for the fireplace are local and less than half the price of those we found in France for a different project a few years ago. (I'm from Yorkshire you know!).


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm going to be brutally honest and say why do I (we) need to "do our bit to help British industry"? They seem convinced they will be just fine post Brexit so what help do they need?

They won't be getting my business unless I can't buy what I need in Spain. This is where I live so this is the economy I need to help.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

deefitz said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest and say why do I (we) need to "do our bit to help British industry"? They seem convinced they will be just fine post Brexit so what help do they need?
> 
> They won't be getting my business unless I can't buy what I need in Spain. This is where I live so this is the economy I need to help.


Yup. Why bankrupt your barrio just to help a country you no longer live in? It's in my interest that my neighbours are well off and invest in the area I live in, not the area I used to live in.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

deefitz said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest and say why do I (we) need to "do our bit to help British industry"? They seem convinced they will be just fine post Brexit so what help do they need?
> 
> They won't be getting my business unless I can't buy what I need in Spain. This is where I live so this is the economy I need to help.


Absolutely. I only buy from the UK what I can't find here in Spain, and whenever possible I try to buy "local" from independent retailers in my own town, rather than large multinational chains.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very little of what you buy in the UK is made there anyway, especially electrical goods. "British industry" is pretty much extinct.


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, my views on this one are not popular, and that's fine. I will continue to buy my seaweed from a small family run firm in Scotland, and if I ever need another juicer (unlikely actually) I'll go back to the UK company whose service and products I greatly appreciate. Although globalisation seems to have gone into reverse gear, my shopping criteria will always include loyalty to good companies regardless of geography. That said, by far the largest proportion of my somewhat modest means will of course be spent where I am, supporting the local economy. Having run small businesses myself, I feel for those struggling against headwinds beyond their control, here and in the UK, in fact wherever they may be.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deefitz said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest and say why do I (we) need to "do our bit to help British industry"? They seem convinced they will be just fine post Brexit so what help do they need?
> 
> They won't be getting my business unless I can't buy what I need in Spain. This is where I live so this is the economy I need to help.


Agree 100% with you and Chopera. My home and centre of economic interest are here in Spain. The only link I now have with the UK is via the taxes I am obliged to pay on income subject to a DTO and in a couple of years' time I'll no longer even have the right to vote for the Government that collects the tax off me.

I want Spain to thrive economically. Like Chopera , I want my friends and neighbours to prosper. /SNIP/


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When in Rome and all that..................


----------

